

Django-hijack 1.0.8 comes with a custom hijack function - philippeowagner

We released a new version (1.0.8) of django-hijack today that comes with RemoteUser login&#x2F;hijack support, a bugfix on the toolbar and the brand new, long awaited custom hijack function!<p>Get it from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pypi.python.org&#x2F;pypi&#x2F;django-hijack or from the https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;arteria&#x2F;django-hijack&#x2F;releases&#x2F;tag&#x2F;v1.0.8 .
======
philippeowagner
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-
hijack](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-hijack)
[https://github.com/arteria/django-
hijack/releases/tag/v1.0.8](https://github.com/arteria/django-
hijack/releases/tag/v1.0.8)

